# Finding a bank which will provide a debit card with Visa/Mastercard logo



## neiltheseal (25 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I'm setting up a new business bank account. The bank will not give me a credit card because the business is a startup and doesn't have a credit history. I need to use paypal and other such services. They all require either a credit card or debit Cards (also called check cards, ATM cards, or banking cards). My bank (NIB) will only offer me a Lazer/Maestro card and that's not accepted by Paypal unless it has the Visa or Mastercard logo.

I know you can get debit cards in the US which have are issued by Visa and so will work with Paypal.

Does anyone know a bank offering debit cards which can act as a Visa for making payments?

I'm also prepared to keep the account in plenty of credit.

Neil


----------



## Smashbox (25 Jun 2009)

Halifax offer a Visa debit card


----------



## neiltheseal (26 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that.

I called Halifax. Halifax does have a Visa debit card but they only do personal accounts. They put me on to Bank of Scotland Ireland for setting up a business current account but they don't do a VISA debit card on that.

So I'll set up a personal account on Halifax.

Thanks for that.

Neil


----------



## Molly (26 Jun 2009)

Just be aware the Halifax account is for personal use only, regular business activity may result in the bank contacting you to request the account is transferred to a Bank of Scotland business account.


----------



## mark27 (26 Jun 2009)

you can transfer funds from your bank account directly to paypal,it takes a few days for the transfer but avoids needing a credit card


----------



## pudds (26 Jun 2009)

I have a current a/c with Ulster Bank, and have a Lazer/Maestro card, apart from the card, I can xfer cash from my UB a/c to Paypal, but I have to quote my unique Paypals, intermediate bank details when making a transfer from my bank, but once  set up it's great.

not sure if all types of accounts or banks accept this arrangement.


----------



## rascal14 (14 Mar 2010)

I hope this helps. Ulster bank is replacing all their bank cards (ATM & Cashcard) to Visa Debit Cards. This simply means that you can now use your card in the same way you would a normal Credit Card (buy products on line, pay for flights, ebay, itunes,Paypal etc) but still retains all the old card functions. The benifit of the Visa Debit Card is that the money comes straight from your account, so you cant over spend. As far as i know there is a 30euro goverment fee per year and the standard charges but nothing major.


----------



## Papercut (14 Mar 2010)

rascal14 said:


> As far as i know there is a 30euro goverment fee per year and the standard charges but nothing major.


The €30 is for credit cards - the government duty for debit cards is €2.50 if used at ATMs & €2.50 if used for point of sale purchases. Most people do both, so the duty is €5 per year.


----------

